# My car of the day, BMW M140i



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

We can all agree that at first glance it's really an M135i and your probably right. But the M135i has now become the M140i and the M235i has become the M240i, confused ,but it doesn't mean a bigger engine, oh no! but they do mark an increase in power so now the M140i has 340 BHP and 369 lb of torque and this hike in power has shaved off 0.3 seconds off it's 0-60 time. This seems like BMW's reaction to the Focus RS and BMW are reminding us that although the RS has a drift mode, the BMW's rear - wheel drive agility will always feel more naturally drifty than the Focus RS. A six speed manual is standard and is now complete with auto downshift blipping. There's a 10 mm drop in ride height, 18 inch M - branded wheels and a subtle body kit and X drive is considered as a possibility which will put the M140i in the face of the Focus RS and Audi RS3 for all weather ability. Prices haven't been announced but it should be around £32,000, slightly more than the Focus RS and considerably less than the £40,000 RS3.

Like it?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Om nom nom, very nice.

Love a hot hatch.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've never driven a car with the newer engine yet, so hopefully it's as good as the M135i engine. 

A little more power, a bit more torque and better fuel economy all sound good. 

It does sound like it was done for cost. There's no point making one 3l turbocharged engine for one car, then another for the rest of the BMW range. 

There won't be xdrive in the UK, but you get it elsewhere. It's already the same with the M135i.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Seriously quick cars these but looks wise, so dull and boring. Ugly in fact.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Auto downshift blipping supposed to be very good.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I like the M2 so if the 240i is going to look very similar that would be a yes, but I detest the 1 series. always have done since day one and in this minging orange is a no no NO from me SB :wall:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> Seriously quick cars these but looks wise, so dull and boring. Ugly in fact.


Oi take that back lmao :lol:

Love it! perfect for us old gimmers that would still like a little poke under the bonnet :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Brian1612 said:


> Seriously quick cars these but looks wise, so dull and boring. Ugly in fact.


As above, some good offers floating about on the current models too because of the new models coming out.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

SBM said:


> I like the M2 so if the 240i is going to look very similar that would be a yes, but I detest the 1 series. always have done since day one and in this minging orange is a no no NO from me SB :wall:


240i is going to look exactly like the current 235i according to the dealers in Derby i was just in.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Meh.
I'd rather have a 635 CSi Highline.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

robertdon777 said:


> Auto downshift blipping supposed to be very good.


I'm happy doing my own downshift blipping 
But you have to with VTEC, going from about 2k revs to 6k is jerky otherwise!

Anyway, the BMW, it doesn't look like it has 340 bhp. It is dull sadly. Not sure I could live with the looks. Otherwise great


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

182_Blue said:


> As above, some good offers floating about on the current models too because of the new models coming out.


There have been good offers on the 135i for a couple of years and very similar deals already available on the 140i

Also, my M135i has the rev matching function, it was introduced on the facelift cars so not new on the M140i


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

andy665 said:


> There have been good offers on the 135i for a couple of years and very similar deals already available on the 140i
> 
> Also, my M135i has the rev matching function, it was introduced on the facelift cars so not new on the M140i


Whats it like on the 135i

Friend said its brilliant on the Cayman GT4


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

andy665 said:


> There have been good offers on the 135i for a couple of years and very similar deals already available on the 140i
> 
> Also, my M135i has the rev matching function, it was introduced on the facelift cars so not new on the M140i


Does the latest 235i have this ? (i.e a 16 plate)


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

182_Blue said:


> Does the latest 235i have this ? (i.e a 16 plate)


Well i have read its fitted and operates in Sport mode, not driven it hard enough to notice it if it is fitted


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Undoubtedly very quick (in the dry ) but as has already been said,one ugly mutha! :wall:

On the fence with this one SB


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

By my reckoning, an M140i should have a 4 litre engine. I'm slowly getting lost with the model designations. For example, a 328i has a 2 litre engine. 

I love the power, rwd and subtlety, so it's a yes from me SB. 

However, if you can't heel-and-toe yourself, you don't deserve a car that does it for you lol. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cookies said:


> By my reckoning, an M140i should have a 4 litre engine. I'm slowly getting lost with the model designations. For example, a 328i has a 2 litre engine.
> 
> I love the power, rwd and subtlety, so it's a yes from me SB.
> 
> ...


The model designation hasn't meant the engine size for years. There's loads of examples showing this.

All the 35i/d models for the last 10 years have been 3.0, so more power needed to choose a higher number from 35.

Sometimes it's the opposite way around as many 325 models are really 3.0.

Keeps everyone confused.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2016)

I like these. Prefer the 2 series to the 1, but the hatch is more practical. I think they look much better in the flesh. 

I do find it a shame that you can't turn the auto blip off. While I don't think it adds to improved progress on the road, heal-and-toe is just great fun and it's very satisfying to nail a perfect gear change. Mind you, I suppose you could go through the motions and become a H&T demigod .


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> The model designation hasn't meant the engine size for years. There's loads of examples showing this.
> 
> All the 35i/d models for the last 10 years have been 3.0, so more power needed to choose a higher number from 35.
> 
> ...


A goof friend has a 325d - a 3 litre naturally lol - a neighbour has an early 525d which was actually a 2.5. My wife's aunt has a 318d which is a 2 litre naturally... And a neighbour has a 116d which is also a 2 litre lol.

Edit: and in my day, a 240 was a Volvo :-D

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> A goof friend has a 325d - a 3 litre naturally lol - a neighbour has an early 525d which was actually a 2.5. My wife's aunt has a 318d which is a 2 litre naturally... And a neighbour has a 116d which is also a 2 litre lol.
> 
> Edit: and in my day, a 240 was a Volvo :-D
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


My head is spinning  too much info :lol:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

It gets worse!! The new 525d is a 2.0, a work colleague has a 318i which is a 1.5!! His old 316i was a 2.0!! Not just BMW either, Merc E350 CDI... A 3.0!! Volvo have in my XC70 a D3 which is a 2.0 FWD with 163 bhp or a D3 AWD which is my D5 detuned so it's a 2.4 AWD also with 163 bhp instead of the D5's 205 bhp but it's the same engine!! Then on some model years the D3 is 163 bhp and in others the D4 is 163 bhp and the D3 is 136 bhp!! 

All this confusion I need to lie down :wall:

The M140i looks good but have been hearing less than positive things about the 340i but those issues hopefully don't affect the little M lite cars. The prospect of that sort of power in a car that big is enticing, the M135i's seem to hold onto value well also so should still make a good nearly new buy before the new one comes out.


----------

